# How to remove wall paper?



## Robert (May 9, 2009)

I'm doing some room that has wall paper all around but luckily only about 5 inches wide.

How can i remove it?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Hire a professional. Or search the forum on that. And those are called borders.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

tsunamicontract said:


> Hire a professional.


:thumbup:
Hire me!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Robert. Judging by your posts to date (it doesn't take long to spot the 'faking it USA' guys - or any other part of the world for that matter), I really think you should go and get a job with a trained professional painter for a few years and learn the trade properly before you go any further with your business. 

There is a lot more to painting than being able to pick a brush up and slap it on a wall. You *are* going to end up with your fingers seriously burned sooner or later (probably sooner). There are a lot of people that start up a painting business because 'they ( or think they) can paint', 'they painted a few of their neighbors houses and got some good comments' and/or 'wow, I can make some good money here'. 



Believe it or not, painting is a trade. It's a trade that takes years to learn and many more years to master - Much like any other trade. It is also a continual learning curve. Running a business is a completely different ball game. Once you've mastered the skill of painting then you've got to do the same with running a business.



Get some proper training in painting from a pro (not a hack)
Take some business classes
Do plenty of research before you jump in with both feet


----------



## Robert (May 9, 2009)

TooledUp said:


> Robert. Judging by your posts to date (it doesn't take long to spot the 'faking it USA' guys - or any other part of the world for that matter), I really think you should go and get a job with a trained professional painter for a few years and learn the trade properly before you go any further with your business.
> 
> There is a lot more to painting than being able to pick a brush up and slap it on a wall. You *are* going to end up with your fingers seriously burned sooner or later (probably sooner). There are a lot of people that start up a painting business because 'they ( or think they) can paint', 'they painted a few of their neighbors houses and got some good comments' and/or 'wow, I can make some good money here'.
> 
> ...


You can either answer a question or you can avoid it. If you don't like a thread, don't stick your nose into it.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Robert said:


> You can either answer a question or you can avoid it. If you don't like a thread, don't stick your nose into it.


Robert. Your question was one which is extremely basic knowledge. One which a trained painter would know the answer to - Heck, most H/O's would know the answer to. This forum is for _professional painters_. There's a DIY forum for these types of questions. 

My advice was aimed at pointing you in the right direction so that you can start on the road to be a successful painter in business. If you're serious about wanting to be a painter annd working for yourself then you will take the advice. If you're just another hack who doesn't give a sh*t about the mess you leave behind for someone else to clean up, and the costs and heartache you cause to the people who employ you then you will ignore it. By ignoring it you will sooner or later end up getting sued. 

Be warned though. If you think my response was harsh then wait around a little longer to see what follows...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Get a real job.:thumbsup::yes:

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8


http://www.diychatroom.com/

and don't come here asking asinine questions like you just did.

I'm doing some room that has wall paper all around but luckily only about 5 inches wide.

How can i remove it? :laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Robert said:


> I'm doing some room that has wall paper all around but luckily only about 5 inches wide.
> 
> How can i remove it?


Robert,

Quite seriously there have been many explanations on this forum about removing wallpaper. Most of them in the Wallcoverings section (imagine that :whistling2 And I for one do not have the energy to rewrite what I have written many times on the subject once more.

Please search there for your answers and then if you need more help, ask a detailed question. And please help keep this forum organised by asking Wallcovering related questions in the Wallcoverings section.

EDIT:

Yes, I moved the thread to the correct section.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I once did some removal in this stairway, unlucky for me it wasnt just 5 inches around the  top. Utube has some great diy videos btw, since you have a comp... just a suggestion.


----------

